# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  USUL

## paimo

Bapak-bapak moderator yg terhormat mau usul nih...
kayaknya kontes koi masih terkonsentrasi di jakarta melulu...

usul saya nih...
diforum ini kan sudah ada regionalnya...bagaimana kalo KOI`s forum mengadakan Show/kontes di setiap Regional bisa serentak/selang waktu (pesertanya dari daerah yg tercakup setiap regionalnya)
Pemenang tingkat Regional diadu lagi ditingkat Nasional....
Dan kegiatan ini dilakukan secara Rutin setiap setahun sekali

Demikian usul dari saya pak.terimakasih...
[/b]

----------


## dattairadian

*KOI's* (_Koi Owner of Indonesia Society_) sebenarnya adalah sebuah perkumpulan/ club Pak Paimo...

Mungkin ada baiknya Pak Paimo membaca dan mempelajari dahulu therad AD/ART KOI's dan Organisasi dan Keanggotaan KOI's yang ada pada KOI's forum ini.

KOI's Forum, sementara ini memang masih berlaku dan dapat diakses untuk umum. Namun untuk selanjutnya nanti, mungkin hanya dapat diakses oleh para anggota resmi KOI's saja..

----------


## paimo

kalo bisa tetap terbuka untuk umum pak....biar perkembangan koi di indonesia semakin luas...  ::

----------


## dattairadian

Usul Pak paimo akan kami pertimbangkan Pak..

Dibalik itu, pesan yang ingin sampaikan sebetulnya adalah bahwa untuk menyelenggarakan kontes *KOI's* di setiap regional, tentunya yang dapat menjadi panitia/ penyelenggara kontes *KOI's* ini adalah anggota resmi *KOI's* (regional), bukan anggota *KOI's* Forum (regional). Jadi silahkan saja jika ada beberapa anggota resmi *KOI's* (regional), yang ingin membuat kontes *KOI's* (regional). Kita pasti mendukungnya Pak...

Terima kasih pak, usaul Pak Paimo baik sekali....

----------


## paimo

mau usul lagi pak....(banyak usul....  ::   ::   ::  )
nggak apa-apa ya pak...demi kemajuan forum....

para senior kan punya banyak buku referensi koi...gimana kalo buku itu di rangkum/disadur/dibuat makalah (apa ya istilahnya...?/semacam buku pelajaran kali ya...) diforum ini.
Sebagai pengetahuan dasar para pemula...
Seperti sejarah koi,Perkembangan koi,Perawatan koi dll-dll
Atau hal-hal penting yg menurut para suhu penting untuk diketahui para koi`ers....

----------


## koinia

Saya juga ususl agar forum ini tetap dapat diakses untuk umum karena kita2xpun dapat merasakan manfaat dari forum ini walaupun kami bukan anggota KOI's bukan karena kami tidak mau tetapi karena lokasi kami yg berada di luar kota Jakarta........... so bagaimana nih Pak Datta????

----------


## IRWANRUSLI

Saya sangat setuju  website ini bisa di akses untuk umum, agar semua  pencinta koi dapat melihat dari seluruh penjuru dunia. Dan kalau bisa di tambahkan buku dalam bentuk pdf agar orang mudah mendownloadnya, sehingga wawasan tentang koi indonesia bertambah besar dan maju.

----------


## reza28

saya juga setuju forum ini bisa diakses untuk umum
tapi bila ingin di akses untuk anggota saja alangkah baiknya bila hanya page tertentu saja karena bila dibatasi maka pecinta KOI tidak ada lagi sarana untuk bertukar pikiran
saya juga ingin sekali jadi anggota tetap (tapi lupa mulu isi formulirnya)
walaupun jumlah koi saja tidak sebanyak om-om sekalian tpi saya tetap pencinta koi malah ingin tambah koleksi koinya (kalo ada yang cocok harganya hehhe...)
gimana pak moderator page tertentu saja yang dibatasi

----------


## dattairadian

Terima kasih. Semua usulannya akan kami tampung. Tapi yang pasti kami akan memberikan banyak "nilai tambah" lagi bagi anggota resmi *KOI"s* selain dari mendapatkan discount disetiap show saja.

Btw, tidak ada kendala bagi mereka yang di luar kota Jakarta. *KOI's* sudah banyak juga memiliki anggota di luar kota Jakarta (bahkan ada yang di luar negeri loh...  ::  )

----------


## reza28

terima kasih pak moderator
mungkin dalam waktu dekat ini saya akan mendaftar jadi anggota resmi
(biar dapet banyak discount nech...)

ayo yang lain mari kita jadi anggota resmi aja biar banyak dapet fasilitas 
he..he..he..

----------


## showa

salam hormat utk semua pecinta koi,...............

di latar belakangi rasa cinta akan ikan koi maka ada web ini
di latar belakangi rasa ingin tau dibuka web ini
didasari rasa cinta timbul usul** dari om om disini
dgn 100 ribu dari om om utk setaon kemana kita akan pergi............?


silaturahim ada disini,........
bersahabat itu yg kita cari,..........
ikan koi hanya hobi,........
jgn karena 100 ribu lalu pergi,.......

ngopi, merokok sambil bersantai,............
itu yg dicari,...........
sambil obrol, diselingi ha ha hihi,......
mengusir sepi,.........

di temani kawan sejati,........
para pencinta koi,............
selalu hadir disini,........
menemani dan mencari jati diri ikan koi yg di cintai,............

----------


## menkar

satuju pak showaa. dukung 10000%..

btw kegiatan nya kois nya kita ditingkatkan donks pakss..
conrats buat kois yg telah sukses mengadakan 2nd kois festival hangar teras  kemarein.

 Ditungu kegiatan laenya pak ... siap bantu jadi tim kasak kusuk nya deh pak..

go go o go go go...

mantafff hidupp kois meerdeka ayo maju , ayo maju maju,,... -)

btw bentar lagi ulang taun yah? wah gak seru donk kalo gak ada event 

minimal bikin apa kek pak di hanggar? or maen ke farm breder yang maoo didatangin kois.. kayak club2 laen yg saya ikutin pak -)
jadi gak hanya gaung di forum ini yah/>? pak !  or udah banyak kegiatan apa? karna sy gak tau aja apa jangan2 -)b heheu..

kalo member banyak di forum tapi unregistered n gak saling tau di frenster multiply kaskus jga banyak -)b heuheuehe

btw kalo quality n quantity nya okeh kan bisa menambah solid ornaisasi kois ini  ibarat kalo member list banyak tapi vacum kegiatan patokanya di quality donk ibarat kolam banyak ikannya tapi campurrr mending kolam nya baek gede filternya okeh ikanya lumayan banyak n ikanya mantab2 pula -) hehe cuman ide aja seh misi ah

jadi malu sama suhu suhu maklum elmu nya masi rendah neh.. ghhehe 


br
menkar

----------


## William Pantoni

Setujuuuu....ama P Rudy Showa....apalah artinya 100ribu per tahun...padahal harga koi aja jauh diatas itu. Koi's adalah non profit organization....tp kan tetap perlu biaya2 supaya Koi's tetap exist. Nah..siapa yg tanggung biaya2 tsb padahal di forum ini bisa dpt nbyk ilmu.

Dan sy ada usul 1 yaitu waktu isi registrasi di forum ini, supaya lokasi nya diisi jg...jadi kita2 tau member2 disekitar kita.

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak...mau usul lg nih...gimana klu yg udah punya ID KOI, diharuskan cantumkan ni ID Koi's nya di profile nya.

----------

